

Post.fm - Email Reinvented - akrymski
http://post.fm

======
p4bl0
I recently read on Quora that reinventing email or making email a thing of the
past is among the startup ideas that persistently fail.

"The first truly social email service." Is email something social? I'm not
sure of that.

And here we don't even know what the service is. Will I get an email address?
Will it be compatible with the normal email? Is it another Facebook Message?

I don't see why people would request an invite and _give post.fm their email
address_ if they don't know what to expect.

~~~
lobster_johnson
> Is email something social? I'm not sure of that.

Of course email is social. It's used by people to communicate with other
people.

------
freshfey
Even a little description about what the service does, would help tremendously
to get my email address.

------
Maci
OP left this comment 321 days ago.

"An open / distributed alternative. Facebook today is like some initial
proprietary version of email. Sooner or later, an open standard protocol for
"sharing" and "social networking" (EMAIL + FOAF?) will take over. (And it has
to be distributed, like email) That's what we're building at the mo :)"

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1466023>

------
asymptotic
If I didn't have an email address, and Post.fm claims to re-invent email, and
yet Post.fm requires an email address, does my head explode when I try to
connect the dots?

At some point obscurity stops being cool. I think I reached this point just
before I left high school.

------
tzm
After submitting it says "Like us on Facebook to get priority access". I'm not
sure what it is yet :/

Is this a dark pattern emerging?

------
mcovey
I don't have an email address and this is not helping

